# cleaning tyres



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all just after some advice on cleaning my tyres. I have just started using megs endurance tyre dressing and after a week out on our roads the side walls are really minging . Using a brush and my usual shampoo did not really cut through the grime, all that seemed to happen is it wrecked my brush! Any tips, by the way not knocking megs at all it keeps the tyres black well.:thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

G101.....best there is for this.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Give the tyres a good clean with some APC/degreaser and a scrubbing brush. It can take multiple hits to thoroughly clean them.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

G101 mate.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Race Glaze Whitewall Tyre Cleaner is also superb on black tyres, really foaming up and getting the browning out that use of tyres generates. It will also remove silicone based dressings so that whatever you put on afterwards will adhere properly and not sling off.

Obvoiusly its the product of choice it seems for whitewall owners, but i dont expect many are on DW.. As you can see from our site, its also great on vinyl roofs - again, not many white ones about but you can see how it removes grime so will also be very effective on black ones.

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-whitewall-tyre-cleaner/


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

surfex HD will be a good option for cleaning and degreasing tyres


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I clean my tyres with my Karcher. once clean finish off with Megs Endurance. With megs I use it very sparingly, which works!


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

With just a pressure washer?? This won't get all of the grease off and will massively reduce the durability of the dressing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I just use APC.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah another one for surfex, do the first and by the time you're back round, give it a right good scrubbing, jetwash off; then do it again.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all replys folks, all the salt on the roads at this time of year is not helping to be fair and I may be a bit heavy handed with the megs!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Surfex HD is superb at cleaning tyres.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> With just a pressure washer?? This won't get all of the grease off and will massively reduce the durability of the dressing.


Yeh, I PW wheels every day! A bit OTT but it works!


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

A LOT OTT, but hey, it's only water!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

this does your tyres and wheels fantastic gear

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294212


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

But if you use an APC on your tyres each time, how does affect any wax/coatings etc that you have on your wheels, as with the best will in the world you cant avoid getting APC etc on the wheels??

Reason I mention that is I have always been fortunate with tyre dressings in that they always seemed to adhere to my tyres quite well, usually for tyres I would use my shampoo as part of my regular wash, have used various dressings from the spray on type i.e. Aitoglym through to gels like Gtech T1, never really had any problems however have recnetly moved over to AS Highstyle and it looks great when first put on but within hours its lost all its shine etc and doesnt look that good? BUt having a gallon of the Highstyle I am keen to make it work properly?

Thoughts?


----------



## D4NO (Apr 3, 2013)

G101 works well then pressure wash


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Just got some G101 today gonna give it a go at the weekend.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Surfex hd first, then a rub round as part of my normal wheel wash with shampoo and then AF gloss, really impressed with this stuff! Not had any rain here but the tyres are still nice and deep black with obviously no sling. Two coats per tyre.


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ross said:


> Surfex HD is superb at cleaning tyres.


Fully agree with this, but strangely enough Autobrite Very Cherry wheel cleaner works too! Discovered the latter by accident by the way...went a bit overboard with it on the wheels and the crud came off the tyres too


----------



## breadvanspud (Apr 3, 2011)

strong concentration or neat use of APC, stiff bristled brush, elbow grease. pressure wash off and repeat. leaves the tyre perfect for the coating to be put on and ensures a strong bond so as to reduce fling off down the side of your nice clean motor!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I use Fleetfield Citrus Degreaser with a good scrub and power wash THEN APC with a good scrub and power wash off.

I've just bought some G101 though so looking forward to giving that a bash


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

james_19742000 said:


> But if you use an APC on your tyres each time, how does affect any wax/coatings etc that you have on your wheels, as with the best will in the world you cant avoid getting APC etc on the wheels??


I would also like to know this.

Would such as G101 have a detrimental affect on wheel coatings?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Britemax Grime Out is a great performer for this job IME, as is Surfex HD. 

Couple with a nail brush and some elbow grease for a deep clean. It makes such a difference to the longevity of tyre dressings...as does adequate curing/drying time.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

A strong use of apc on tyres, do you see any small cracks on the tyres yet, a tyre company wouldn't recommend it,,, I use just plain water a brush. elbow grease and for protection a silcone based dressing for uv protection


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Davemm said:


> surfex HD will be a good option for cleaning and degreasing tyres


This and a nylon brush. Then pressure wash off (not too close though).


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Davemm said:


> surfex HD will be a good option for cleaning and degreasing tyres


yup, it's what I use, and it's so bloody cheap too. Absolutely brilliant product. mainly used for cleaning the chains on my bikes (mountain and road bikes!)


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> But if you use an APC on your tyres each time, how does affect any wax/coatings etc that you have on your wheels, as with the best will in the world you cant avoid getting APC etc on the wheels??
> 
> Thoughts?


I would like to know too.


----------

